# Headphone under 1k



## mohityadavx (Mar 20, 2011)

I want to buy wired headphone under 1k . It would be mainly used for speech to text , audio commands etc. Plz suggest the best possible headphone with *MIC*.Please adhere strictly to budget.

is logitech premium clear chat premium a good choice Plz help me out guys.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 23, 2011)

bump,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

Microsoft LifeChat LX-2000


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 24, 2011)

^^  they won't be avalable within 1k least price i found is 1250.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

Nope See here


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 24, 2011)

thanx man are they* better than logitech premium clear chat premium*


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

^YEP Microsoft's webcam n chat headphones are good...


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 19, 2011)

Finally bought microsoft lifechat lx 3000 today dad increased the budget and i think its the best choice at 1.5k exact


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks cool...
Congrats on ur purchase...


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 20, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> looks cool...
> Congrats on ur purchase...



thanx!!!!!!!!


----------

